
Deflation is coming to the UK  (2015) - rfreytag
http://www.telegraph.co.uk/finance/economics/11340538/Deflation-is-coming-to-the-UK-and-it-will-have-a-huge-impact-on-business.html
======
ProxCoques
What has this got to do with anything?

